# Libre Office



## robmm76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get help from Libre Office? I am unable to log on. I get :Account recovery email sent. When I use the link in the recovery email, I Get:Sorry, this account recovery key has expired or is invalid. I have been through this several times. How can I get Help without logging on first. All their web site links and tweets end up back at the same useless message.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ask a question at their Forum. https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/questions/ Remember, you're not dealing with Microsoft and it's resources. Libre is a not for profit operation with open-source software.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

As it being free...I don't remember having to register to use the software.


----------



## robmm76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, there is an Ask box but the response to a question is: Please click any of the icons below to sign in. 

I haven't found any support or forum response which does not require a log-in.

Yes, it is free software and does have shared source code (or so I hear, although I have not personally accessed it.)


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

robmm76 said:


> I haven't found any support or forum response which does not require a log-in.


Which is utterly unsurprising. Have you ever set up an account on the Libre Office forums? Even if you have, and you can't recall the password, you should be able to go through their "forgot password" process.

If push comes to shove try creating an account again.

I don't know of any forum that doesn't require you to have an account to use it, including this one.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

One way to do it would be to create a new email account on Gmail.com, Outlook.com (or similar) and then use it to create a new user on LibreOffice.


----------



## robmm76 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, I've been signed-up for years. When I try to recreate the account I get "sorry, this name is taken, please choose another" and "this email is already used by someone else, please choose another." In other words, I have to create a new username and a new e-mail account to get my password reset.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It says Recover Account right at the sign in. Don't put a user name in. Just go for it.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

robmm76 said:


> Yes, I've been signed-up for years. When I try to recreate the account I get "sorry, this name is taken, please choose another" and "this email is already used by someone else, please choose another." In other words, I have to create a new username and a new e-mail account to get my password reset.


You need to provide the forum you're talking about.

Here is the LibreOffice Community Support Page.

Their main help forum for English language speakers appears to be: https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/questions/

If I attempt to enter an e-mail address in the "Recover Account" box at the bottom I constantly get an error message that this address is not found because I have never created an account. I would have to believe that if you provide a legitimate e-mail address for an existing account you will be e-mailed the standard sort of "reset password using this link" message that usually comes from doing so.

Where are you trying to log in?

If their recovery process is still not working, then I'd contact them, saying just that, and providing the e-mail address to contact you about it, at:
https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/feedback/?next=/en/help/


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

robmm76 said:


> Yes, I've been signed-up for years. When I try to recreate the account I get "sorry, this name is taken, please choose another" and "this email is already used by someone else, please choose another." In other words, I have to create a new username and a new e-mail account to get my password reset.


You could always use the IRC chat channel here https://irc.documentfoundation.org/ and all you need is a nickname!


----------

